# Do Passat rims fit on a New Beetle?



## Irie20AE (Mar 11, 2002)

My sister is getting a 98 Passat with 17 inch VW rims and I was curious if they would fit properly on my 98 bug since she is willing to trade them for my 16's.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Do Passat rims fit on a New Beetle? (XslugbugX)*

in a word - nope. Passat's have 5x112 lug pattern, Beetles/GTIs/Golfs/Jettas(MKIV) all have 5x100


----------

